# Yamaha Tools



## epanzella (Apr 6, 2020)

I needed to rebuild the lower unit on my left hand Yamaha 4 stroke boat engine. I could have replaced the whole lower unit on my right hand engine but there was no left hand units to be had. After having a minor conniption fit when  Yamaha's price on the tooling needed came to about $800 I built the tools and rebuilt the lower unit.  Tools included a spanner wrench, thread chaser, sliding hammer, housing puller, housing stand, needle bearing seater, and a small tool for setting up the shifter detents. In the back is a fuel injector cleaner I made which was not in the Yamaha tool estimate.

.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 6, 2020)

I was wondering if the Yamahas could have 2 right hand lower units, and change the pull at the shifter quadrant run one in reverse, but still have the correct shifter pull? When I had Volvo I/Os, and then shafts with ZF Hurth transmissions that is how counter rotation was accomplished.


----------



## epanzella (Apr 6, 2020)

Aukai said:


> I was wondering if the Yamahas could have 2 right hand lower units, and change the pull at the shifter quadrant run one in reverse, but still have the correct shifter pull? When I had Volvo I/Os, and then shafts with ZF Hurth transmissions that is how counter rotation was accomplished.


The Yamaha lower units ( at least my F115's) use identical housings for the left and right engines but the prop shafts are completely different between the two.  It has to do with the location of the foward thrust bearing which is substantially larger than the one for reverse. To switch a right hand engine to left hand you have to buy a left hand prop shaft. Because switching shafts is what the dealers do when THEY can't find a left hand engine, there were no left hand shafts available either.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 6, 2020)

That makes life difficult....


----------



## epanzella (Apr 6, 2020)

Aukai said:


> That makes life difficult....


Hey, I'm having fun and I DON"T have the plague! So there's that.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 6, 2020)

Nice job on the tools too.


----------



## mikey (Apr 6, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Nice job on the tools too.



Agreed, you did a nice job on those tools!


----------



## rwm (Apr 6, 2020)

Very cool! After you are done the job you could put the tools on eBay, undersell Yamaha and recoup your time!
Robert


----------



## epanzella (Apr 6, 2020)

rwm said:


> Very cool! After you are done the job you could put the tools on eBay, undersell Yamaha and recoup your time!
> Robert


HA! The job is done but I'm still using those engines. The tools cost me just a little more than a walk to my stock rack so i think I'll keep 'em!


----------



## Aukai (Apr 6, 2020)

Don't hurt that left hand shaft  
When it's time to change power heads, I'd look at a different set up.


----------



## CootaStew (May 3, 2020)

Nice job on the tools. The Yamaha outboard special tools can be expensive and I'm the same as you in that I make what I can. I like your injector cleaner it's given me some ideas to do something similar for when I'm cleaning outboard fuel injectors.


----------



## epanzella (May 3, 2020)

CootaStew said:


> Nice job on the tools. The Yamaha outboard special tools can be expensive and I'm the same as you in that I make what I can. I like your injector cleaner it's given me some ideas to do something similar for when I'm cleaning outboard fuel injectors.


The injector cleaner works by forcing a 50/50 mix of SEAFOAM and gasoline thru the injector backwards at 100psi. Since the grit is pumped into the injector at 45psi this works like a champ. You'll need a way to turn the air on and off and also a electrical switch to active the injector with 12vdc. There are lots of way to do this but I wanted some thing fast and convenient as I have 2 motors to do. The cleaner body  has the air supply mounted part way up the side and there is a threaded fill plug with o-ring at the top. This is so I can load it with 2 oz of the SEAFOAM mix just by removing the fill plug while leaving the hose connected. The air supply is provided by a modified blowgun with push button valve and the lower plate has the push button (momentary) switch to activate the injector. Put 2oz of cleaner in the body, pressurize with air and toggle the electrical switch until the body is empty.  The two blocks of aluminum bar stock are also machined in such a way that the injectors can be flipped over and gas pumped thru them in the conventional direction to test the spray pattern. The whole unit sits atop long threaded rods so I can put a bucket underneath to catch the mess.


----------



## CootaStew (May 4, 2020)

I use one of these to activate the fuel injectors All-Sun EM276 Fuel Injector Tester it works really well and there not overly expensive. I normally use Nulon Fuel Injector Cleaner in a aerosol can. I'd heard of Seafoam in the past, but it wasn't available here in Australia. I just googled Seafoam in Australia and it's available here now so I'll probably get some so I can give it a try.


----------

